# Perlon straps



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried Perlon?? Cheers p


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Paul H. said:


> Has anyone tried Perlon?? Cheers p


 Yes, perlon straps are fine. You can get perfect adjustment as the length can also be adjusted at the buckle. They are thinner than most straps, good and comfortat for wearing in the heat. Some buckles can be a bit flimsy, so best to go for a decent one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, perlon straps are fine. You can get perfect adjustment as the length can also be adjusted at the buckle. They are thinner than most straps, good and comfortable for wearing in the heat. Some buckles can be a bit flimsy, so best to go for a decent one.


 I concur with the Right Honourable Member from The Western Isles, they are fine straps and are also very easy to clean when required :thumbsup:


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Mind to share some photos here?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I'm sure the Perlon straps of quality are good. They somehow just don't "do it" for me. ("Different strokes for different folks")


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

normdiaz said:


> I'm sure the Perlon straps of quality are good. They somehow just don't "do it" for me. ("Different strokes for different folks")


 Me too...until I bought a few from C&B and now after cork they are my go to.....Cheers p


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Personally I would rather wear a Perlon (Eulit by choice) than a NATO and have several one piece and two piece in use at the moment.












































Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

Perlon is very comfortable, especially in warm weather and in wet environments because it dries much faster than the tightly woven straps.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I have one person and it absolutely makes the watch!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Some strap sellers have been offering what they call a cross between a Perlon and a "seatbelt" weave in their regular NATO's or one-piece NATO's.


----------

